# Dig Box soil question



## Labrador (May 8, 2017)

Hi everyone,My first ratties came home last Sunday and they are doing well! I've decided I want to make them a dig box. I plan on getting a big plastic tub and planting some wheat grass in it.What kind of soil is best to use for this? I have an eco earth block, but I'm wondering if the rats won't be able to build tunnels in this? Could I buy regular, unfertilized potting soil, bake it in the oven for a while and use that? Would it be better for burrowing?Also, what kind of bird seed/other seeds could I plant in there besides wheat grass?Thanks!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Eco-earth is fantastic! Potting soil is fine as long as it's untreated. Just plain unfertilized potting soil. I think a lot of people do sterilize the soil first anyway. But my rats seem to tunnel fine in their eco earth! I think if it's a tiny bit damp it works very well (not super wet though). Of course the you might get more for the money if you just use soil. For seeds I've heard people use wheatgrass, barley, oat, even just "mixed bird seed" and have had it all sprout just fine. I'm sure there's more but I know poppy seeds and obviously apple seeds aren't safe. Your typical grasses should be ok though.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I forgot to add that once the seeds begin to sprout and grow little roots the soil holds together much better, for making little holes and tunnels and whatnot.


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm glad you asked this, I was wondering the same thing! Personally, I can't wait to get started on my dog box.


----------



## Labrador (May 8, 2017)

Thanks Coffeebean! Any other opinions on Eco Earth versus potting soil?


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

+1 for coco fiber. It fluffs up nicely and I find it is easier to clean up off a rat (and other animals). I find that wheat sprouts best (from a feed store) and any of the mixed sprouts for people- broccoli sprouts have a lot of health benefits. I've had germination issues with barley. Burying pvc pipes (either whole or cut lengthwise) make it more interesting. Have fun!


----------



## Labrador (May 8, 2017)

Alright, I'm going with the Eco Earth and cat grass (wheat grass) seeds. I'm also going to add some PVC pipes (thanks for the idea, Asiposea)!


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Forgot to mention- soaking the wheat overnight will help give you a head start. Also- the best place to get wheat is at the feed store...at most $1 per pound.


----------

